# Few more I've tinkered with.



## Loogaroo (Jun 9, 2013)

From left to right (Ignoring the tallest that is just a branch)

Nectarine simple stick for my Daughter Thistle, PVC pipe topped with hollow for whatever, Maglight tube cut top for survival gear.







Bottom on this one is a 1" socket


----------



## Loogaroo (Jun 9, 2013)

White one needs a leather wrap on the recessed area.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hmmm, I wonder whether Jack Daniels would be contaminated by the PVC solvent. ;-)

Maybe the Maglight would be safer.

Those look like enjoyable projects - for me having fun is what it's all about.


----------



## Loogaroo (Jun 9, 2013)

CAS said:


> Hmmm, I wonder whether Jack Daniels would be contaminated by the PVC solvent. ;-)
> 
> Maybe the Maglight would be safer.
> 
> Those look like enjoyable projects - for me having fun is what it's all about.


 :lol: no solvent used, your fine. All are friction fit. The PVC got a screw for giggles and the Maglight is actually air tight.


----------



## AAAndrew (Jul 19, 2013)

I like Loogaroo's suggestion, a leather wrap or some other kind of wrap for the recessed area, to give it a nice transition. And of course any liquid would be in a small container, so no worries from contamination.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Great survival stick. That wire stand you have them leaning up against would really come in handy with this hobby of ours.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sean said:


> Great survival stick. That wire stand you have them leaning up against would really come in handy with this hobby of ours.


I buy similar wire racks that are sold as map racks here in oil country. They are becoming less common, as the map-drawing world is increasingly digital, maps stored on hard drives.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Good idea on the map racks. We had a local Retail store closure up here in Canada (Zellers) and they where selling or giving away all

racks and shelving so I landed one and it's sure come in handy.


----------

